# HBO and Showtime without HD Access?



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

I added a second-hand HR10 to my account as a replacement for a standard receiver and transferred the access card. I am a long-time customer with existing TiVo DVR service, so they did a simple swap unit for unit without changing my package.

I'm mainly interested in timeshifting OTA HD locals (and SD channels), so I didn't sign up for the HD Access channels. However, I do subscribe to HBO and Showtime Premium channels.

I was able to watch HBO and Showtime in HD for a few weeks, but now I'm getting a 721 message on those two channels.

Should those HD channels be included in my existing HBO and Showtime package or do I need to pay an extra HD Access fee to get them back?

I can live without them if they're going to cost extra, but I would like to get them back if they are supposed to be included in my current HBO and Showtime fees.

Is there any chance of calling to get the channels back without getting slapped with an extra charge?


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

No, you need HD access to get the channels in HD...


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

texasbrit said:


> No, you need HD access to get the channels in HD...


Nope, the HD versions of the premium channels are included in the premium subscription. You shouldn't have to have the HD package to get them.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

AccidenT said:


> Nope, the HD versions of the premium channels are included in the premium subscription. You shouldn't have to have the HD package to get them.


NOT any more - go back & find the posts about the new D* flat $10 "HD access" fee for any subs that are now newly activating ANY type of HD boxes. (including HD Tivos) If the OP had activated his HD Tivo BEFORE this change, then yes, he would be getting HBO & Showtime HD with NO additional HD charges needed. Unfortunately, that will no longer be the case.

The OP might be able to call up D* & pitch a ***** about this, but I doubt it'll do much good...


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I think dishrich is right on. I have a HDTIVO for over a year now. Just added HBO BACK to my plan this past week and have it in HD. I don't pay any HD Access fees since I am on the old plan. I think the "add new hardware" option is what changed his plan and hence now requires the fee. Good to know since I was hoping to add a 2nd HD receiver.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

dishrich said:


> NOT any more - go back & find the posts about the new D* flat $11 "HD access" fee for any subs that are now newly activating ANY type of HD boxes. (including HD Tivos) If the OP had activated his HD Tivo BEFORE this change, then yes, he would be getting HBO & Showtime HD with NO additional HD charges needed. Unfortunately, that will no longer be the case.
> 
> The OP might be able to call up D* & pitch a ***** about this, but I doubt it'll do much good...


Correct except HD access is now $9.99/month.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Correct except HD access is now $9.99/month.


Yes, I had forgot the D* _originally_ said HD access would be $10.99, but decided to lower it to $10. (changed it above)


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

There is *no* extra charge for HD access for your movie channels. It shows up on your bill but with no charge for it. Call in, explain what you need to a CSR and they can turn on HD access only for those channels. You need not spend the $9.99...or whatever the charge the few non-movie HD channels actually is.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

markis said:


> I was able to watch HBO and Showtime in HD for a few weeks, but now I'm getting a 721 message on those two channels.
> 
> Should those HD channels be included in my existing HBO and Showtime package or do I need to pay an extra HD Access fee to get them back?


 If you were receiving them for a few weeks and then starting getting a 721 message, try this, the same thing happened to me. First for HBO, set one tuner to 70 and then set the second tuner to 501 and see if you finally get a picture on both. If you get a picture as I did your switch in the 3-lnb might be going out. Technical has me rerun guided set up and I was not getting all satellites on both tuners and that was causing the 721 problem, this happened when it was extremely cold for me.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey OP, another thing I just thought of - did you call D* & do an automated x721 trick to rehit your box?
I forgot a couple weeks ago I had a client who's HD receiver was missing some of the HD channels - did the 721 trick & everything came right back up.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

dishrich said:


> Hey OP, another thing I just thought of - did you call D* & do an automated x721 trick to rehit your box?
> I forgot a couple weeks ago I had a client who's HD receiver was missing some of the HD channels - did the 721 trick & everything came right back up.


Can't you go to the website now and "re-hit" your receivers with their permissions.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I went down and tried everything:

- Put one tuner on 70 and one on 501. I do get 501 and all SD HBO and Showtime channels, but 70, 71, 509 and 543 are gone.
- Checked signal strength - Signals are all the same strength as they have been before. All 75-90+ levels, except for odd transponders on 119, which are around 50. That's what it's always been and I didn't have any trouble before.
- Called and did the automated x721.
- Did the Resend System Authorization from the website.
- Pulled the power and restarted.

Unfortunately, I'm still not getting the channels.

If it's true that my HD Premium channels require HD Access, then I wonder why they have been switched on for the past few weeks. It's strange that they would be active, then suddenly switch off.

I guess I'll have to call and see if they'll switch them back on without forcing me into the extra fee.

*Update:* Well, I talked to DirecTV and went through another re-authorization, but they said I won't be getting those HD Premium channels back unless I sign up for HD Access. They couldn't explain why the channels were active for the past few weeks, then suddenly switched off.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

markis said:


> *Update:* Well, I talked to DirecTV and went through another re-authorization, but they said I won't be getting those HD Premium channels back unless I sign up for HD Access. They couldn't explain why the channels were active for the past few weeks, then suddenly switched off.


Then you got a clueless CSR. I'll say this one more time, DTV can and will authorize individual HD access for your premium channels at *no* additional charge.

My account has been and is living proof. It even survived a complete account rebuild last week by a CSR who knew what she was doing. You need to talk to one of those.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Then you got a clueless CSR. I'll say this one more time, DTV can and will authorize individual HD access for your premium channels at *no* additional charge.
> 
> My account has been and is living proof. It even survived a complete account rebuild last week by a CSR who knew what she was doing. You need to talk to one of those.


Thanks, maybe I will give it another try. When I first activated, I got five completely different opinions from five different CSRs on the possibility (or impossibility) of transferring an active card to another receiver, so the same thing might be happening here.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

dishrich said:


> NOT any more - go back & find the posts about the new D* flat $10 "HD access" fee for any subs that are now newly activating ANY type of HD boxes. (including HD Tivos) If the OP had activated his HD Tivo BEFORE this change, then yes, he would be getting HBO & Showtime HD with NO additional HD charges needed. Unfortunately, that will no longer be the case.
> 
> The OP might be able to call up D* & pitch a ***** about this, but I doubt it'll do much good...


Wow, I didn't realize it had changed. Sorry for my ignorant contradiction.

I'm surprised there I haven't read any outrage about this. Do HBO and Showtime know that D* is getting extra money for the HD versions of their channels? I'm sure D* isn't giving them a cut of the HD access fees. :down:


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

AccidenT said:


> Wow, I didn't realize it had changed. Sorry for my ignorant contradiction.


Well, Jon J says differently as you can see above, but I can't speak for myself on this, as I haven't had this situation come up yet for myself or clients.



> I'm surprised there I haven't read any outrage about this. Do HBO and Showtime know that D* is getting extra money for the HD versions of their channels? I'm sure D* isn't giving them a cut of the HD access fees. :down:


Yea, I'm surprised that HBO or Showtime wouldn't be having a fit about this, since (normally) their agreements with their distributors require their HD premium feeds to NOT require an extra monthly prog charge for premium subs to receive.
But OTOH, E* is doing the same BS now with their "HD enabling fee" (if you do NOT take their $20 HD pak) so who knows now.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Clarification (I've read thru and not sure I get it).
I have HBO and Showtime, but not the HD package. I am getting 70 and 71 on my HR10-250. That is correct right?

But I'm planning to get another TV and was going to opt for the new DVR (figured I would cover all my bases). Will adding my new hardware bump me into HD package required? 

I will pitch a major fit if they do that to me. Rat bastards.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

annenoe said:


> Will adding my new hardware bump me into HD package required?


It should not if you don't change your programming package.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

dishrich said:


> ...E* is doing the same BS now with their "HD enabling fee" (if you do NOT take their $20 HD pak) so who knows now.


Is it just me or does this new approach by the DBS vendors look like they saw that cable subs could not get HD without paying for "HD access" (a HD STB or DVR) and figured that if cable can get away with it, they should be able to get away with it too?

This seems like a primary example of lifting the customer's wallet while they're asleep. IOW, as long as it's not something that they can avoid by moving to a competing vendor, then they have the customers over a barrel, and in their evil little twisted minds any money they can squeeze out of them should belong to the DBS vendor, whether it's fair or not, and whether they provided actual service for the compensation or not. Put another way, gouge the customer whenever possible.

Rat Bastards!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> Is it just me or does this new approach by the DBS vendors look like they saw that cable subs could not get HD without paying for "HD access" (a HD STB or DVR) and figured that if cable can get away with it, they should be able to get away with it too?


I don't disagree with what you said, but...

In defense of most cable systems, they do NOT require ANY extra costs for local networks in HD if you have a QAM TV or tuner. (as long as they do not encrypt it, of course)

And, at least on D* boxes, the OTA tuner in the HD boxes works w/out a BS "HD enabling fee" like E* does, so at least there IS a way to get HD locals at no extra monthly cost.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

annenoe said:


> Clarification (I've read thru and not sure I get it).
> I have HBO and Showtime, but not the HD package. I am getting 70 and 71 on my HR10-250. That is correct right?
> 
> But I'm planning to get another TV and was going to opt for the new DVR (figured I would cover all my bases). Will adding my new hardware bump me into HD package required?
> ...


Just got bit by the "new pricing". Mother f'rs...

I've been subscribing to HBO and Showtime for a long time and have been getting the HD channels as part of my subscription.

I lost 71 today and after 45 minutes on the phone with 3 people (escalated twice), I find out that unless I pony up for HD Access, I cannot get HBOHD and ShowtimeHD. I really hate these bastards. So, when it says you get HD for free if you subscribe to HBO and Showtime packages, it's a f*$#ing lie.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

OK, so I call right back and get a young woman who **immediately** finds the problem.

Here's the scoop. I had a line on my bill that read "HD Access Special Offer" at $0. I called D* a few days ago to ask about it. The CSR I talked to that time didn't know what it was so *she removed it from my bill*. 

I went thru 3 people on my first call today and they told me I could not have HBOHD and ShowtimeHD without the $10 HD Access fee. Sara explains to me that they offer a special free HD access to customers who subscribe to HBO or Showtime. She had to get permission from her supervisor but was able to put it back on my bill - that's the HD Access Special Offer for $0.

So, the first idiot didn't know what it was and turned it off, causing me to lose my HD channels. The next guy just tried to fix it by pinging my box, resetting, etc., then he escalated me to a idiot who told me I couldn't get HD because my base package was obsolete (total choice plus), then the final jackass tells me i couldn't get it unless I subscribed to the $10 HD Access sub. 4 f*&(ing idiots in a row!!!!!! WT!!?!?!?!?!?!?

How do I hate thee, let me count the ways. Once again, if it wasn't for Rugby (only available on D*) and the money invested in dishes and my HR10, I'd drop them in an instant.

But I have to THANK YOU JON J!!! I reread your post and called back. Thanks!!! Hate D*, love this forum.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100087
"HBO HD and SHOWTIME HD are available at no extra cost when you subscribe to the HBO® and/or SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® package(s)."

If/when they give you any lip, beat them over the head with that.


----------



## SHStormont (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been a DirecTV subscriber for years and had the Total Choise Plus package.

Last month I was told that I didn't need the HD Access pacakge to get the local channels in HD, so I canceled the HD Access package and was still receiving my locals in HD. Then something happened on 3/30 and I could no longer get the locals in HD. Called DirecTV support who had me reset the receiver and then eventually send a tech out on 4/6 to look at it. Tech said that the dish had a low signal and he adjusted the angle. Reset the receiver and the HD locals were back.

I then log in to my DirecTV account and the HD Access package was back despite being canceled. I called DirecTV and canceled HD Access via the automatic procedure and it was removed. Problem was, it also removed the HD locals. I called DirecTV and the CSR said that I now need HD Access to receive locals.

Did something change?


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

cramer said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100087
> "HBO HD and SHOWTIME HD are available at no extra cost when you subscribe to the HBO® and/or SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® package(s)."
> 
> If/when they give you any lip, beat them over the head with that.


I did that - several times - that jackoff simply repeated over and over that he was very sorry but it would now be required that I have HD Access for an additional $10 a month. Even my husband told me later what I good job I did - I never backed down - I finally just got so frustrated I hung up - I was practically in tears I was so mad.

I plan to let them know and at least let them know why we keep them as a vendor (no other option) and that I will never recommend them based entirely on how bad their tech support is. There is no reason in the world I had to go thru that stress yesterday and have to deal with condenscending ignorant useless *******s.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

SHStormont said:


> I've been a DirecTV subscriber for years and had the Total Choise Plus package.
> 
> Last month I was told that I didn't need the HD Access pacakge to get the local channels in HD, so I canceled the HD Access package and was still receiving my locals in HD. Then something happened on 3/30 and I could no longer get the locals in HD. Called DirecTV support who had me reset the receiver and then eventually send a tech out on 4/6 to look at it. Tech said that the dish had a low signal and he adjusted the angle. Reset the receiver and the HD locals were back.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like what happened to me. I'm not sure about locals - I don't remember. Is HD Access listed at $0? If so, then I'm thinking you have to have it on your bill, they just don't charge you. But if they're charging you, then I'd call back and start yelling.

If you go here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100084
it's pretty clear that HD Access does not include locals

And if you go here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100086
there is nothing on this page that says you need to subscribe to HD Access.

In other words, I don't see anything that says you have to pay for HD Access to get HD locals.

Anyone else have better info?


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

cramer said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100087
> "HBO HD and SHOWTIME HD are available at no extra cost when you subscribe to the HBO® and/or SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® package(s)."
> 
> If/when they give you any lip, beat them over the head with that.


Inconsistently it says the following in small font at the bottom of the page:

"To access DIRECTV High-Definition programming, a three LNB multi-satellite dish antenna, DIRECTV® HD Receiver, high-definition television and HD Access fee ($9.99/mo.) are required. "

It's very unfair and on top of all this, they raised the price to $13.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

I haven't gotten around to calling again, but I noticed that the current HBO Free Preview weekend means I can see HD HBO for the moment. (I already subscribe to HBO.) It's tough to find any logic here, but if you really need HD Access to get HBO HD, it seems like they would only show the Free Preview of HBO HD to HD Access subscribers who don't have HBO. Since that not the case here, it does seem like one part of their system seems to think the "HBO Package" they're previewing includes HD, regardless of HD Access.



annenoe said:


> Here's the scoop. I had a line on my bill that read "HD Access Special Offer" at $0. I called D* a few days ago to ask about it. The CSR I talked to that time didn't know what it was so *she removed it from my bill*.
> 
> I went thru 3 people on my first call today and they told me I could not have HBOHD and ShowtimeHD without the $10 HD Access fee. Sara explains to me that they offer a special free HD access to customers who subscribe to HBO or Showtime. She had to get permission from her supervisor but was able to put it back on my bill - that's the HD Access Special Offer for $0.


That's encouraging to hear. I haven't seen that line on my bill, but I'll give it another try and see if I can find a CSR who can give me this "$0 HD Access Special Offer."


----------



## CorrysD (Dec 9, 2002)

What infuriates me is the implication that this one fee will give you HD "Access" to all potential programming you buy. But to receive HD broadcasts of the Sports Packages such as NFL SundayTicket, you need to buy the Superfan tier AND the HD Access option. Therefore, you must pay two fees on top of the NFL Sunday Ticket package to get HD. 
If it was truly an HD access service, HD wouldn't be tied to any other programming tiers.


----------



## cowart (Dec 11, 2003)

cramer said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100087
> "HBO HD and SHOWTIME HD are available at no extra cost when you subscribe to the HBO® and/or SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® package(s)."
> 
> If/when they give you any lip, beat them over the head with that.


That same page says "To access DIRECTV High-Definition programming, a three LNB multi-satellite dish antenna, DIRECTV® HD Receiver, high-definition television and HD Access fee ($9.99/mo.) are required." in small print at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

cowart said:


> ... in small print at the very bottom of the page.


That small print is at the bottom of _every_ page.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

MEA CULPA. MEA CULPA.

I was wrong in my recent posts regarding access to the HD premium movie channels without purchasing the full HD Access package. This was the case until recently when DirecTV took a more aggressive _screw the customer_ stance and I just learned they do indeed now require you to buy their HD Access package to get the lone HD movie channel if you have HBO or Showtime.

A CSR just told me that they have the ability to turn on the single HD movie channel at no charge, but won't do it even though you are paying full price for the premium movie package.

[sarcasm mode] That's what I call true customer service and concern. [/sarcasm mode]

I again apologize to anyone I misled.

Jon


----------



## LoopinFool (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, it's not just DirecTV doing this.
It looks like the _whole industry_ is using the mass conversion to HD as an opportunity to "silently" up their rates. You don't think all the cable and satellite providers are going to eliminate these HD fees once a majority of their customers have HD service, do you?

- LoopinFool


----------



## LoopinFool (Feb 25, 2005)

One more thing...

I think it's asinine to attach this rule to _equipment._ I've been an HD customer for years and could get HBO/SHO HD just by subscribing to them. Now that I'll be pressured to get a new non-TiVo DVR (MPEG4 channels), I'll lose that ability. It sounds like that applies even if I keep my HR10-250 activated.
Doesn't seem right, does it? They probably want me to get their new box, yet they'll be taking away my options at the same time...

- LoopinFool


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

LoopinFool said:


> I've been an HD customer for years and could get HBO/SHO HD just by subscribing to them. Now that I'll be pressured to get a new non-TiVo DVR (MPEG4 channels), I'll lose that ability. It sounds like that applies even if I keep my HR10-250 activated.


No, as long as your HR10 was ALREADY activated before the rule change, you would/_should_ get the HD feeds of HBO &/or Showtime.
The change was really looking at people that had NO HD equipment activated before.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

cowart said:


> That same page says "To access DIRECTV High-Definition programming, a three LNB multi-satellite dish antenna, DIRECTV® HD Receiver, high-definition television and HD Access fee ($9.99/mo.) are required." in small print at the very bottom of the page.


I didn't see that. I lost signal again this weekend. Was forced to watch Sopranos and Tudors on the regular channels. I'm on hold with them right now.

They are telling me the offer has expired.

Anyone else out there w/ HBO and/or Showtime *without* the extra HD - are you still getting 70 and 71???


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> Anyone else out there w/ HBO and/or Showtime *without* the extra HD - are you still getting 70 and 71???


Yes, yes, yes and yes.


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

Quote:
Anyone else out there w/ HBO and/or Showtime *without* the extra HD - are you still getting 70 and 71??? 


Same here, TC + locals since 2002, added HR10 8/06, added HBO 4/07.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

bpratt said:


> Yes, yes, yes and yes.


How, how how???

WTF is going on? I tried that - all I got back was that the free offer was over.

Does anyone have advice? I'm about ready to pull my hair out here. I get one CSR, they turn it back on, I get another and they say they can't help me.

I just can't tell if those of you who are still getting HD are just flying under the radar, or if I'm getting screwed.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

annenoe said:


> Anyone else out there w/ HBO and/or Showtime *without* the extra HD - are you still getting 70 and 71???


I have Showtime free for 3 months and I get Showtime in HD for free as well. Does that count?


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

I think complaints would do the most good if directed toward Showtime and HBO. They'd probably be really interested to hear that D* is getting extra money for the HD feeds of their networks and isn't passing any of it on to the networks themselves.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I have an HR10-250 in the mail right now, have a existing TC package thats many years old, will I recieve HD locals? with out ota? And its possible I may recieve the hbo and showtime in hd right?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

cr33p said:


> I have an HR10-250 in the mail right now, have a existing TC package thats many years old, will I recieve HD locals? with out ota? And its possible I may recieve the hbo and showtime in hd right?


You will only get HD locals via OTA antenna. It seems like the new policy at DirecTV that you need to pay the $10 fee for HD access which includes a few other HD channels. You would need the HR20 to get locals in HD via the satellite dish.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

94SupraTT said:


> I have Showtime free for 3 months and I get Showtime in HD for free as well. Does that count?


Oddly enough my free Showtime deal ran out but I still get Showtime in HD on channel 71 and the virtual channel in the 500s.


----------

